# Oakley's saved my life.



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a tiger-repelling rock


----------



## iSHRED9.0 (Nov 4, 2010)

hmmmm, what are you trying to say? a rock, that repels down tigers?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't feel too much like a douche, it's his fault as much as it is yours. It would be one thing if you decieded to have a picnic on the other side of a designated jump, but you merely stopped on the other side of a hump. Now I'm not saying that stopping on the other side of a hump where people can't see you is a good idea in anyway. It's just that it's a common occurrence so when you are the badass rider who jumps off everything, you have to factor that into your equation.

More then anything it was just being in the wrong place at the wrong time :dunno:

And yay for Oakley's


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Stuff like this is why I wear my helmet at all times when boarding. Just too large of a chance of someone not being able to avoid due to the conditions. I'm always cautious but even I took out a girl on accident once. Coming around a curve a newb girl gets up with out looking and starts sliding into my path. Clipped her board and down she went.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Wait, what the fuck does having a collision with another rider have to do with your fucking "oakleys"? So they didn't get scratched and you didn't get a concussion. The goggles protect maybe an 8th of your head and they don't do it very well either. Basically you got lucky the way he hit you and didn't get injured. Some times thats just how it goes.




> however the purpose of this post is that my Oakley O-Frame goggles left me without a scratch, bump, or bruise. And my goggles weren't even the slightest bit scratched or broken or anything. Buy Oakleys.


GTFO Shill


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

~~~ragemore~~~


----------



## iSHRED9.0 (Nov 4, 2010)

bakesale said:


> Wait, what the fuck does having a collision with another rider have to do with your fucking "oakleys"? So they didn't get scratched and you didn't get a concussion. The goggles protect maybe an 8th of your head and they don't do it very well either. Basically you got lucky the way he hit you and didn't get injured. Some times thats just how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just sayin, they took a hard collision and took no damage, high quality, good product. So if i wanted to hear about my own accedent and how i got lucky i would have asked. And just so there's no further confusion, if i want you to open your cock holster i'll let you know. Have a nice day.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bakesale said:


> GTFO Shill


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

So oakleys put a magical force field around your head?? I'll take 10!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


>


OMG that's priceless hahahaha


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

iSHRED9.0 said:


> im just sayin, they took a hard collision and took no damage, high quality, good product. So if i wanted to hear about my own accedent and how i got lucky i would have asked. And just so there's no further confusion, if i want you to open your cock holster i'll let you know. Have a nice day.


Why not go write a review about how your Burton pants held up fine in the crash after you shit yourself. Or write a review about the screws in your bindings not coming loose after a hard bail on the small park jumps.

*Super +++AAAAA Quality Burton, will use your diapers again. *

Want a real review of Oakley goggles? They fit the heads of teenagers well but not adults, also the field of view is very narrow so you have less peripheral vision than you would with any other brand making accidents or collisions with other riders more likely to occur.


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

lol he said cock holster.....


----------

